# Press Conferance With The Governor



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris, I was kidding about the press credentials, but that is not a bad idea. Why not have an open press conferance with the Governor? Before the session starts? Just for outdoor editors, since the Fourm says outdoor issues will be the hot topic this year. Nodak Outdoors has some heavy hitters that would do a goooooood interview. Take along Curt Wells or Mitzel too from Dakota Country. Since tourism is so important, I'm sure the Guv would love to do it. Grand Forks Herald has some good coverage of outdoor issues, they would be interested too.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Why would you take Mitzel. He pays to hunt all the time. He has paid a friend of mine many times to use his land. :eyeroll: WakeUP!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I am not concerned if a outdoor journalist has used an outfitter. I am concerned that the journalist understands the issue, ( Bill Mitzel does), and that he can ask the right questions of the governor to pin down the governors position on game laws instead of giving him a free walk. As evidence of Mitzel's ability read Dakota Country Jan. 03, page 4, " A Salute To The Local Sportsman" and same magazine, Mar. 02, page 4, "No Reason For The Early Season".


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I once got Bill to interview the Govenor (then KL Kool) Opps!!! I keep forgetting the G&FDirector & the Govenor are not the same  It was on all day SOB Goose hunting & he did a Fantastic job & asked all the right questions & held his feet to the fire in a respectful way k:

- Did this come up ??? All day SOB hunting at any of the recent meetings ??? (Guides & Outfitters) were really against this & I'm sure they will try to Blame the poor past couple years on this too :roll: ( the biggest reason was they might have to work a whole day) - & I don't think any do - they are the ones against this - said it would send them to SD too quickly - It did'nt - In fact the past couple years prove, we should have full opportunity to hunt them, for the short periods they are here.

His (Bill Mitzel)'s youngest Boy (I think ???) wrote a very good atricle this month. :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A lick on me, Craig Bihrle interviewed Gov. Hoven in the "North Dakota Outdoors" magazine, Nov. 2001 issue, page 7.

Bihrle: "Do issues related to hunting, fishing, and resource management generate a lot of citizen input to your office?"

Hoven:*"Yes. And Dean Hildebrand does a good job. We redirect most of the input to him because that's his job. I belive in empowering people to do their job, and I think he does a good job. But yes, I get lot of people who come in, legilators, mayors, businessmen, hunters.....
I listen to them, but I encourage them to talk to our Game and Fish people. We have experts over there, doing an outstanding job. Those are the folks who need to hear from our citizens. And I have confidence that they will do a good job."*

This interview was done at the same time that Gov. Hoven was cooking up pheasantgate and trying to palm it off as a plan from North Dakota Game and Fish.

At the Jamestown, Steele, and Kindred advisory meetings Dean said the NDGF dept would champion the Hunter Pressure Concept in the next session.

Word on the street is that at the conclusion of the advisory meeting circuit, Hoven called Dean in for a "consultation". After that meeting there will be NO input from NGDF allowed as positive testimony on HPC at the committee hearings in the 2003 session.

I sincerely hope this information is wrong. The proof is going to be demonstrated at the committee hearings.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

That should have been & still is the answer to all this.

I would do all I can to support him (& be so proud of him) - if there were any attempt, to do anything that would hurt him, or anyone in the Dept. It should be exposed & would result in a Backlash that would shake up Bismarck for many years to come.

Now the BIG question is - what does he really believe is right for ND & our Future ???

Or is he just going to ride this out & hope it goes away, or that the Legislature & Govenor will do the right things ??? I know he knows the answer to that.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, I think you are getting the wrong impression from Dicks post. I think it implies that the real problem is the Governor, not the Director. Dick, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh I agree & understand the Govenor is the biggest problem.

But I still stand with my observation that the Director should do exactly what this Quote is saying.

It shows exactly how all ND hunters & Legislatures & even small towns & Farmers think the same things - as the Govenor is saying. (& yeah it's too bad he does not practice what he preaches)

But without a strong message from the Director - Then it is just a Lobby struggle & will we get the best solutions in the end ???


----------

